# Cooking at Home...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

My favorite Vietnamese food that I cook at home... especially Pho (beef noodles)




I will add photos here (if I know how) everytime I am cooking up something mouthwatering...


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

The food looks very tastey.:aportnoy:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Vietnamese tamarind soup...*

I just cook this one at home today... yummy!!!

https://passionateeater.blogspot.com/2009/03/vietnamese-tamarind-soup-with-catfish.html


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*My quick lunch favorite...*

Vietnamese "banh mi" is best even better than the French ones :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

https://passionateeater.blogspot.com/2007/03/banh-mi-me.html

Here are some best places for "banh mi" in Little Saigon, Southern CA

https://battleofthebanhmi.com/banh-mi-saigon-southern-ca/


----------



## customlover (Apr 26, 2010)

I love lasagna and a few other pasta. I got my lasagna recipe here 

I had a look at your catfish recipe. It looks very exotic. I have never made anything like it but would love to give it a try sometime.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

That looks delicious. I love to cook.

My tastes change per season, though I can reliably do wonderful things with pork tenderloins, pork roasts, scallops and salmon. One of our favorites is to simply grill some scallops and serve them on a succotash (fresh corn, lima beans, grape tomatoes, fresh basil, red wine vingegar and a couple dashes of cumin) with a drizzle of lemon and Italian parsley.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Japanese Pizza...*

I've just learned to make Okonomi-yaki...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

https://mideastfood.about.com/od/chicken/r/chickenshawarma.htm
I plan on making this on Saturday.


----------



## ACB (Apr 23, 2010)

In my opinion, pho is just too daring to make at home. There are just some foods that can't be replicated in a home kitchen, and pho is one of them. It's one of the kinds of foods that I would go to a restaurant and order.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I cooked a Beef Bourguignon on Saturday night served on a bed of roast garlic potato mash, family and friends loved it. Washed it down with a Margaret River 2003 Shiraz. Mind you I cheated, I used a carton of beef stock instead of making the stock my self. I had to start it on Friday by marinating the beef overnight but it was easy enough just took a bit of time to do it all. I think a lot of people feel intimidated by recipes and the whole aura surrounding food. All it takes is patience and practice.


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

Indeed! Once you get over the initial fear of making a disastrous dish, you learn to enjoy cooking, not to mention gain the benefit of knowing you had a hand in your delicious meal, rather than outsourcing it to some kitchen in a restaurant (or worse, a fast-food joint!). Now, this doesn't make economic sense, as the people employed in restaurants are there because they are (theoretically) good at cooking, but when you assert control of the process on your end, you control the quality of ingredients, precision of cooking, and other factors. Once you hone those skills, chances are you can make a meal better than most restaurants around you (though I wouldn't go competing on Iron Chef solely on the recommendation of friends and family).

Also, few things have been nicer than passing down secret recipes from generation to generation! No one knows the exact measurements of ingredients for my Chicken Marsala--hell, come to think of it, neither do I!--but I could still whip it up in a flash given enough chicken, onions, mushrooms, and wine!


----------



## Aleshier123 (May 17, 2010)

i also like cooking at home.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Sushi is my all time favorite!!!*

A Japanese friend just gave me a bamboo rolling mat, so here I go...
https://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/02/sushi-101-how-to-make-sushi-rolls/

I shop at Mitsuwa for Japanese products and fresh beef, sashimi...

and I eat at Santouka every other weekend... love their delicious ramen noodles.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

One of my favorites.
In Latin America it's called a taco arrabe.
It was delicious.
https://mideastfood.about.com/od/chicken/r/chickenshawarma.htm


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Shawarma and pita bread...*



RedBluff said:


> https://mideastfood.about.com/od/chicken/r/chickenshawarma.htm
> I plan on making this on Saturday.


Did you make that at home yet?

I will try someday when I can find good pita bread... I love pita bread too!!!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Meat Lasagna Recipe*



customlover said:


> I love lasagna and a few other pasta. I got my lasagna recipe here


I have found some more recipes here step-by-step with photos:
https://www.stylisheve.com/how-to-cook-meat-lasagna-recipe

Yummy!!!



customlover said:


> I had a look at your catfish recipe. It looks very exotic. I have never made anything like it but would love to give it a try sometime.


Did you try? :thumbs-up:

It is best to eat with plain white rice.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

ACB said:


> In my opinion, *pho is just too daring to make at home*. There are just some foods that can't be replicated in a home kitchen, and pho is one of them. It's one of the kinds of foods that I would go to a restaurant and order.


I cook pho when I'm too lazy to make anything else!!! 
It's the easiest thing to do, and one that I can cook the best.:biggrin2:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Chicken Curry... My Style*

I'm cooking my all time favorite chicken curry :tongue2:

You can get all the ingredients and step-to-step cooking here:
https://holybasil.wordpress.com/2008/03/25/ca-ri-ga-vietnamese-chicken-curry/


----------



## Sophia123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the post. I really like this. My favorite recipe chicken momo. I also cook it at home.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> I'm cooking my all time favorite chicken curry :tongue2:
> 
> You can get all the ingredients and step-to-step cooking here:
> https://holybasil.wordpress.com/2008/03/25/ca-ri-ga-vietnamese-chicken-curry/


Looks like a good recipe. Thank-you.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

ajo said:


> I think a lot of people feel intimidated by recipes and the whole aura surrounding food. All it takes is patience and practice.


I've never understood why some people are so timid about the business of cooking.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*The business of cooking*

Try this recipe planner:

select your recipe...

add to your weekly planner...

print or save your recipes and ingredients to enjoy them at home&#8230;


----------

